# moby wrap: how to wear newborn



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

can anyone help me? i got my moby wrap when my daughter was over age one. i now also have a newborn son, and i have lost/misplaced the "brochure" that shows pictures of how to tie on the moby wrap for various sized babies. my son is very new and only about six pounds. can anyone either describe how to tie him on, or else point me to a web site that shows pictures on how to do it? thanks very much!!


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

thebabywearer.com is a great resource. They have a linked chart with lots of different carries you can do with wraps. (Some of them are not for stretchy wraps; stick with frong carries with the stretchy wrap.) You can also try youtube; lots of mamas have how to tie videos.
Happy baby wearing,
Melinda


----------



## Prisca (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is a link to a page on the Moby website that has great instructions. It has pictures and a great video too.

Congratulations on your little one! Enjoy the newborn snuggles!


----------



## femalephish (Feb 3, 2009)

I learned to wrap lookin at youtube.com videos! Just search 'moby' or 'how to wrap your baby' ect..
good luck!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

The Moby website has good clear pictures. The only difference I would have with the instructions is that I like to emphasize when I'm teaching the use of stretchy wraps that you should make sure your fabric is spread out and flat rather than bunched or twisted when you're putting it on. (The pictures don't show the spread clearly enough IMO). This distributes the weight across your back and ensures that you don't get a pressure point from a twist in the fabric. You can always fold up the shoulder pieces when you're done to make it less bulky over your shoulders.

I find that I get the best results when I tie it a bit tighter than I think I'll need it, and pull the slack in the shoulder pieces to the front. It's a stretchy material and gives under your baby's weight/mass when you put him in, so tying it snugly gives you the best support.

I prefer the upright, tummy to tummy position over the cradle position -- especially for a small baby like your ds -- it's easier and safer in terms of protecting his airway.


----------

